# Gh1000



## Freeman (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok, so I'm not one to fall for adverstising....but I've been really frustrated with my strength gains....I seem to have the hardest time getting stronger...I have gotten bigger and yes, there is added muscle, but in the year I've been lifting, I haven't gotten that much stronger...

SO, as that as a backdrop, I got at thing in the mail about a product called GH1000, endored by Magnus Ver Magnusson (my fav. world strongest man) and it has a full, money back guarantee if you don't increease your bench by 100lbs, squat by 200, and BB curls by 50 in 3 months....sounds insane, but I am almost willing to try anything now!!!  and it says it is legal...

anyone know ANYTHING about this??? Thanks!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 20, 2003)

How many millions do you spend in that 3 months? 

HST, made me stronger, painfully so.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 21, 2003)

What is HST?  Similar to GH1000?  I'm just learning about these things...I'm almost willing to try anything, so long as it's legal.

Here's the link:
http://www.ironcurtainlabs.com/


----------



## Mudge (Jun 21, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9008

Its a training methodology, so yes its legal.


----------



## mda1125 (Jun 21, 2003)

Ah hell no!  I went to that site.. 

1980's outdated, old school, please make me rich now..

No way.  There is no magic pill.  

If that powder did sooooooooo much... every BB would be lining up to endorse it. 

We know what works.. and most of it isn't legal.

But what is legal is what Mudge said..

A hardcore training program, food, rest and motivation.

Those will get you as big as you can, legally, and safely.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 21, 2003)

I'll look at the ingredients later, but thier claims IMO would have to make it a whole selection of real drugs.


----------



## wraith (Jun 22, 2003)

sounds like some hyped up prosteriods all the while magnus van magnusson is   driving a new ferrarri around while people suck  down some death powder


----------



## Mudge (Jun 22, 2003)

That sounds probably pretty accurate to me. Get someone to hype it, pay him a few bucks, heck it might even look good on paper like 1-Test does - but the results are I seriously doubt going to add 100 pounds to a bench in 3 months unless your a total rookie with whup ass genetics.

I think they must have quite the clever plan to dodge refund requests, that is my honest guess on this. Just like the guys in AZ who were selling penis enlargement pills and such, they were making money hand over fist and still got so greedy that they got busted over screwing people on not canceling monthly automatic shipments to people and charging thier credit cards for items never even purchased.

I look at the whole legal supplement industry as pretty much a sham as far as marketing goes. Honestly I have never looked well upon marketing people or advertising excecs in general, just because I have seen too often when they dont know what they are talking about and are hyping a product simply because they work for the company and its thier job. Unfounded claims are the norm and it just pounds my brain so I often look the other way.

Hate to be a downer, but a very large portion of the industry look like a bunch of liars to me.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah that's what I figured, but I thought it to be a good idea just to ask in case someone knew something..thanks guys!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 23, 2003)

Just remember the old saying........................."If it sounds too good to be true, it is!" 
And this especially relates to this with their incredible ads. Anyone that hypes up products like this is total marketing crap. Stay far away.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Just remember the old saying........................."If it sounds too good to be true, it is!"
> And this especially relates to this with their incredible ads. Anyone that hypes up products like this is total marketing crap. Stay far away.



Will do man, thanks a lot!


----------

